# The Cue Tube's new short film - be part of it!



## BryanTheCueTube (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi everyone.

Some of you might know The Cue Tube from our Score Relief free-to-enter contest and charity fundraiser. We're making a short film now in conjunction with a production company in London and an amazing crew. The film will feature star actress Tara Fitzgerald, perhaps best known for her performance in seasons 2-5 of Game of Thrones. We're currently running a Kickstarter to help make this happen and we'd appreciate any support! That includes sharing the campaign far and wide! Backers of the project will get access to the entire short (12-15mins), unscored, for use in showreels. We'll also be running a contest of sorts to select three composer to participate in the project in due course. We'll also use a scene from the film as the basis of our next Score Relief contest. 

Take a look and if you can donate a little, we and the wider community would be really grateful! This gem of a project is a win-win for all. 

Have a great day/weekend, everyone! 

Bryan

The Cue Tube


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 4, 2022)

Done!
Thanks for running this, Bryan.


----------



## JokerOne (Sep 4, 2022)

Looks interesting


----------



## Remnant (Sep 6, 2022)

Cuetube is awesome. Thanks Bryan! I just pledged some support. Good luck with the project.


----------



## BryanTheCueTube (Sep 6, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Cuetube is awesome. Thanks Bryan! I just pledged some support. Good luck with the project.


Thank you so much!


----------



## BryanTheCueTube (Sep 8, 2022)

We're absolutely THRILLED to have reached our initial #Kickstarter #funding target for Activities of Daily Living, our very first #filmproduction project - an amazing #shortfilm with the incredible guys at @fourofwandsproductions and our amazing writing/production team. This unique film is being made FOR the global composer community to enhance resources for creative and professional development.


PLEASE CONTINUE to support our Kickstarter until it closes on Sep 16 as there are great rewards to be had, not least access to the entire short film #un-scored for use in #composer #portfolio/#showreel clips. Clearly the more we can raise for the project, the better the resource for everyone and the more options it will give us for casting, locations, post-production and so on. The fun is only just starting! And the hard work 

THANKS SO MUCH everyone who's supported us so far on this exciting journey. Onwards!

Let's shoot for £10k!

Link to Kickstarter 

TEAM! @baileyfalgate @jamieoliverlai @frankiejgommon @ajenningscomposer

#filmproduction #filmmaking #filmmusic #filmscoring #filmscore #filmcomposer #indiefilm @cuetubepictures #soundtrack #gameofthrones


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 8, 2022)

Always good to be a part of a film production from start to finish


----------

